# G-Mail question for updating password on Kindle Fire HD (problem solved)



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

_It updated eventually. Problem solved._

_Addendum: Found the place to put new gmail password in (while in gmail: settings/email general settings/gmail (default)/Incoming settings) . . . but after refreshing and sync, it's still "checking emails" and not updating the inbox._

I changed my password for gmail via my laptop yesterday after a friend told me she received an odd spam email that had my name (but not my email address) in it. My Kindle Fire HD 7" is searching for new emails unsuccessfully and I don't see how to put my new password into my gmail app. It just keeps spinning (checking emails) without any result. 

(My ipad had a pop-up box that told me the password was no longer valid and linked to the place to put the new password in.)

Does anyone know how to fix this on a KFHD?

Thanks!


----------



## MsBea (Dec 2, 2008)

The same thing happened to me with my Yahoo Mail when  I changed my password on my computer.  On my Fire, I had to completely delete/uninstall my Yahoo account and reinstall it with my new password - then it worked fine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Also. . . with gmail. . . if you're using the extra security verification thing, you have to enter a special unique password on each different device. . .or something like that. . . I found it to be a real pain so haven't bothered.  Plus, I almost never use gmail anyway. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Marti,

as far as the checking email never updating the inbox, I think the last time this was resolved was by changing the ports.  

Let me check....

Betsy


----------

